# Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten



## platinsd (25. Juli 2012)

*Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

Hi PCGH-Community,

wie der Titel schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir dabei weiterhelfen. 
Serien die ich schon gesehen habe, bewertet auf Skala von 1-10, vielleicht könnt Ihr dann besser meinen Geschmack einschätzen^^.

-South Park 10/10 (Humor+, Charaktere+)
-Lost 6/10 (Charaktere+, Idee +, Story-,Spannung+)
-Prison Break 6,5/10 (Idee + , Story+, Erzählstil+, Spannung+)
-American Horror Story 9/10 (Story+, Atmosphere+, Spannung+)
-Two And A Half Men 10/10 (Kult+, Chraktere+, Humor+)
-Big Bang Theory 10/10 (Charaktere+, Idee+, Humor+)
-Bear Grylls Man vs. Wild 9/10 (Spannung+, Beeindruckend+)
-American Dad 7/10 (Humor+, Story+)
-Drawn Together 5/10 (teilw. billiger Humor + langweilig)

Generell mag ich Serien mit Humor, Psycho/Thriller- Horror, und anspruchsvolle Sachen wie Dokumentationen.

Die Serien sollten auf Englisch einstellbar sein (Ganz wichtig), da ich diese mit in den Urlaub nehmen will und ich mein tägliches Englisch, als Englischstudent brauche.

Ich würde mich über einige Vorschläge sehr freuen, auch gerne Serien, die in Deutschland nicht bzw. noch nicht erschienen sind.

mfg.

PS: Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man Englische Serien am besten aus Deutschland bestellen kann?


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

-Scrubs (gute Mischung aus Ernst und Humor, Krankenhausalltag)
-Simpsons (eine gezeichnete Satire über das Amerikanische Leben , so würde ich es beschreiben)
-Malcom mittendrin (Alltag einer ganz "normalen" Amerikanischen Familie)

Bei den deutschen DvD's der Serien ist die Englische Tonspur eigentlich immer einstellbar.

Fällt mir spontan ein, falls du sie nicht schon kennst.


----------



## platinsd (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

Danke für deine Antwort, leider habe ich vergessen genau diese aufzuzählen. Kenne diese alle aus dem Fernsehen (mehr oder weniger unbewusst ). Aber mit genau diesen Serien hast du meinen Geschmack getroffen (vom Humor her)

Außerdem würden mir Dokumentationen gefallen (Mafia, Militär, Drogen, Gangs, sowas wie Bear Grylls, Escape To The Legion etc.) Vielleicht auch gute Filme über selbiges.

Würde mich über weitere Vorschläge sehr freuen


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

Wenn du eine gute Reportage über Gangs sehen willst, schau mal hier rein http://www.amazon.de/Crips-Bloods-S...ef=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1343230627&sr=1-1

Ich bin ein großer Fan von genau der Musik die dort enstanden ist - Westcoast Gángsta Rap ... naja egal, wie gesagt diese Doku ist sehr gut und erzählt die Geschichte von Anfang an (wie kam es zu all dem).

Dann gibt es noch Ross Kemp, der ist öfters mal in seinen Dokus bei Gangs auf der ganzen Welt zu Besuch und macht sich dort ein Bild von der aktuellen Situation.
Meiner Meinung nach auch sehr zu empfehlen. http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_4?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Ddvd&field-keywords=ross+kemp&sprefix=ross%2Cdvd%2C240

Aus dem militärbereich kann ich noch Future Weapons empfehlen, mehrere Dokus über alle möglichen Waffen aus der ganzen Welt. http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...rch-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=future+waepons


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

Dexter und Walking Dead sind gut.


----------



## Jupp007 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

Ich kann dir auch nur The Walking Dead empfehlen 
Es gab noch nie eine Serie, die mich so stark gefesselt hat.


----------



## platinsd (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

Hammer Tipps  Vielen Dank.

Bestelle direkt Crips And Bloods und The Walking Dead!

Habe viel von Game of Thrones gehört. Wäre das was für mich? (Scheint Gamer anzuziehen)


----------



## Jupp007 (26. Juli 2012)

Mit The Walking Dead hast du nichts falsch gemacht  Die erste Staffel ist nicht so spannend wie die Zweite, lohnt sich aber trotzdem.


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*



Jupp007 schrieb:


> Mit The Walking Dead hast du nichts falsch gemacht  Die erste Staffel ist nicht so spannend wie die Zweite, lohnt sich aber trotzdem.


 
Besser eine Serie legt an Spannung zu, als andersherum. Werde mir die Serie jetzt auch mal zulegen.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*



platinsd schrieb:


> Habe viel von Game of Thrones gehört. Wäre das was für mich? (Scheint Gamer anzuziehen)


 

Mir ist da noch kein Zusammenhang aufgefallen.
Ist eben Fantasy - aber keine "High Fantasy". Das bedeutet also keine edlen Elben und böse Zauberer (auch keine guten), hammerschwingende grummelige Zwerge und heroische Recken. Auch keine Orcs - obwohl - es gibt Andeutungen, dass weit im Norden hinter der grossen Mauer sich etwas unangenehmes regt.
Im Prinzip gibts auch kaum Magie - ein wenig, aber wenn man sich worauf verlässt, dann ist es eher ein scharfes Schwert.
Sehr bodenständig, Gewalt gibts auch - da schaut schon mal das eine oder andere Stück Gedärm verschmitzt ans Tageslicht, aber nicht wegen des Splattereffekts, sondern um zu zeigen, dass das Leben (und Sterben) kein Zuckerschlecken ist. Vor allem das Sterben - da wird also nicht heroisch und mit großer Geste gestorben.
Es gibt jede Menge Intrigen - praktisch ist es ein Fantasy-Dallas oder auch Denver-Clan. Heißt ja nicht umsonst Game Of Thrones - Da gibt es die diversen "Häuser", die ganz nach oben oder wenigsten ein paar Krümel von der Macht wollen.
Ich finds klasse!  Entspricht sogar ganz gut nach der Romanvorlage - die erste Staffel entspricht dem ersten Buch (wobei das erste Buch zumindest am Anfang in zwei Bücher gesplittet in Deutschland auf den Markt kam).


----------



## NuTSkuL (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

ich kann dir nur so n paar aufzählen, die extrem gut sein sollen. allerdings hab ich die meisten selber noch nicht gesehen und weiß nichtmal, obs die auch in deutsch gibt

-the wire
-the sopranos (geht in richtung mafia)
-futurama (wurde das echt noch nicht genannt?)
-deadwood
-carnivale
-six feed under 
und mad men.
so, muss erstmal reichen 

edit: was wichtiges vergessen: sons of anarchy


----------



## BananenZaun (27. Juli 2012)

Ein wirklich sehr guter Film ist "Into the Wild"! Einer der besten Filme den ich je gesehen habe. Aber nicht jedem gefällt er, da er für viele als langweilig bezeichnet wird. Aber kannst es ja mal versuchen


----------



## OctoCore (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

_-the wire_

The Wire kenne ich nur vom Namen nach - sollte sich wohl ergooglen lassen, obs das in deutsch gibt.

_-the sopranos (geht in richtung mafia)_

gesehen, komplett in deutsch

_-futurama (wurde das echt noch nicht genannt?)_

Dazu muss man wohl nix sagen, gut, das es wieder neue Folgen gibt, nachdem es jahrelang abgesetzt war. Lag wohl an den Episoden in Spielfilmlänge, die es nach der Absetzung mal gab - und die voll eingeschlagen haben.

_-deadwood_

Komplett gesehen, komplett deutsch - wurde aber einfach eingestellt ohne echten befriedigenden Abschluss - trtzdem gut - wenn man nichts gegen Western hat - frei nach realen Ereignissen mit historischen Persönlichkeiten.

_-carnivale_

Komplett gesehen, komplett deutsch - auch hier: eingestellt, sogar dummerweise etwas cliffhangermäßig.
_
-six feed under_

komplett gesehen, komplett deutsch, lief ja auch schon komplett mehrmals im TV. 

_und mad men._

die Serie läuft ja wohl noch - ist also noch nicht komnplett in deutsch angekommen.


_edit: was wichtiges vergessen: sons of anarchy_

 Gibts das in deutsch? Ich habe davon gehört ...

Was wirklich noch fehlt ist:
ROME bzw. ROM in der deutschen Version.
Natürlich nur, wenn man den ollen Römern was abgewinnen kann.
Ansonsten super und liebevoll gemacht, mit tollen Kulissen und erstklassigen Schauspielern. Auch das Leben in Rom wirkt sehr authentisch ...
Zeigt das Leben von zwei römischen Soldaten vom gallischen Krieg bis zum klassischen Ende von Marcus Antonius und Kleopatra.
Dagegen ist Spartacus billige Kinderkacke mit der albernen Slow-Motion-Blutspritzerei, den schlechten Kulissen und Intrigen auf unterstem Seifenopern-Niveau.
Okay, in ROME spritzt nicht soviel Blut - aber Action gibt es genug und zünftig gehühnert wird natürlich auch - europäische Lebensart eben und keine amerikanische Prüderie. Und die Intrigen - ein echter Genuss.
Die Serie kommt auch zu einem runden Abschluss - und zum Glück kann sie nicht fortgesetzt werden, weil die sehr aufwändigen Kulissen nicht mehr greifbar sind. Manchmal muss es eben aufhören, wenn es am Schönsten ist.


----------



## Huky (3. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

Band of Brothers vllt noch


----------



## Mandov (11. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

Entourage vielleicht auch noch!


----------



## Veramon (11. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

Ich denke Dexter dürfte dir dann gefallen.



> Dexter Morgan (Michael C. Hall) hat wie viele andere Menschen auch ein Geheimnis, von dem nur er weiß. Doch sein Geheimnis ist so erschreckend wie faszinierend: Er tötet Menschen. Bereits seit seiner Kindheit spürt er einen unlöschbaren Durst danach, andere Lebewesen umzubringen. Diesen unvorstellbaren Drang hat sein Vater, Harry Morgan (James Remar), wirkungsvoll kanalisiert: Er hat Dexter einen Code auferlegt, an den dieser sich halten muss. Dexter tötet nur Menschen, die ebenfalls Mörder geworden sind.
> 
> Auf der Suche nach seinen Opfern ist es für Dexter von Vorteil, dass er bei der Polizei von Miami arbeitet. Hier ist er als "Blood Guy" für die forensische Analyse von Blut zuständig. Natürlich versucht Dexter, vor seinen Mitarbeitern sein dunkles Geheimnis zu verbergen.
> 
> ...


----------



## iltispiltis (11. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Serien, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen könnten*

Malcolm Mittendrin ist die beste Serie! ;D


----------

